# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  هدف گذاری چند از 10 ، چیه ؟ چرا ؟ و چگگگونه؟

## Dr. Ali

سلام
میشه بگید هدف گذاری چند از 10 چیه ؟
خوبه آیا؟
و سوال دوم: چجوری ترازمو بالا ببرم؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

زیست و شیمی بیار بالای 60 حداقل
عمومیا 60-70 به بالا
ریاضی و فیزیک زیر 40 *نزن*
همینا  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## srh

> سلام
> میشه بگید هدف گذاری چند از 10 چیه ؟
> خوبه آیا؟
> و سوال دوم: چجوری ترازمو بالا ببرم؟


سلام متناسب با ساعت مطالعه و توانتون و ترازتون كه ميخواين كسب كنيد 
روز قبل از ازمون مشخص كنيد كه از هر ١٠ تا سوال به چند تا ميخوايد پاسخ بديد 
به عنوان مثال براي تراز ٦٠٠٠ ميخوايد بياد سر جلسه 
ميگيد مثلا زيست ٤ از ده 
رياضي ٣ از ده 
فيزيك ٥ از ده 
شمي ٤ از ده 
ديني ٨ از ده 
و همينطور الي اخر

سعي كن واقع بينانه بنويسي اينطور هم از وقتت نهايت استفاده رو ميبري و هم تعداد غلطات مياد پايين 

توانايي تصميم لحظه اي رو هم حتما داشته باش 
تمت

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام
> میشه بگید هدف گذاری چند از 10 چیه ؟
> خوبه آیا؟
> و سوال دوم: چجوری ترازمو بالا ببرم؟


بنظر من اصلا ایده جالبی نیست
یعنی چی که اگه به 20% سوالا جواب دادی دیگه جواب ندی و بری درس بعدی؟؟؟
آیا دانش آموز مطمئنه همه اینا رو درست زده؟؟؟
بنظر من باید توی وقت مناسب به هر چنتا تستی که میتونید جواب بدید...(همون تکنیک زمان نقصانی)
اما این رو قبول ندارم

----------


## AmirAria

> زیست و شیمی بیار بالای 60 حداقل
> عمومیا 60-70 به بالا
> ریاضی و فیزیک زیر 40 *نزن*
> همینا


اون همینا منو داغون کرد  :Yahoo (4): 
من بعد از هر آزمون برای آزمون بعد مینویسم گاها و البته تاثیر هم داره .
برای هر درس با توجه به آزمون قبل یه هدف گذاری میکنم و بر مبنای اون آزمون میدم .
این روش رو خودم به یکی از رفیقام آموزش دادم اینم تاثیرش :

----------


## Forgotten

آقا من از متخصصان یه سوال دارم 

ما که روز قبل از آزمون از سطح سوالا و توانایی دقیقا خودمون خبر نداریم چجوری بیایم هدفگذاری کنیم 
مثلا روز قبل از آزمون میگیم زیست رو 7 از 10 بزنیم خب میریم سر جلسه میبینیم زیاد سطحش بالا نیست و میتونیم 9 از ده بزنیم یا بعضی موقع خیلی سخته 5 از دهم بزور بشه زد 
این باعث آشفتگی سر آزمون نمیشه ؟ 
 @Alireza.arvin نظرت چیه علیرضا ؟ به نظرت کار خوبیه ؟ خودت انجام میدی ؟

----------


## AmirAria

> آقا من از متخصصان یه سوال دارم 
> 
> ما که روز قبل از آزمون از سطح سوالا و توانایی دقیقا خودمون خبر نداریم چجوری بیایم هدفگذاری کنیم 
> مثلا روز قبل از آزمون میگیم زیست رو 7 از 10 بزنیم خب میریم سر جلسه میبینیم زیاد سطحش بالا نیست و میتونیم 9 از ده بزنیم یا بعضی موقع خیلی سخته 5 از دهم بزور بشه زد 
> این باعث آشفتگی سر آزمون نمیشه ؟ 
>  @Alireza.arvin نظرت چیه علیرضا ؟ به نظرت کار خوبیه ؟ خودت انجام میدی ؟


اگه بهش به عنوان یه نقشه راه نگاه کنی نه .
اشکالی نداره اگه توی یکی دو درس به هدف گذاری که کردین نرسین .
مدیریت این چیزا سر جلسه هم خودش مهارته .
شما برای زیست 7 از ده هدف گذاشتین .
خب سر جلسه میبینید سخته ، 5 تا از ده تا رو میزنید. به قول قلمچی اینجور مهارتا باید تمرین شه . بتونید از سوال وقت گیر رد شید، به خودتون خاصیت انعطاف بدید نسبت به مسائل .

----------


## Alireza.arvin

> آقا من از متخصصان یه سوال دارم 
> 
> ما که روز قبل از آزمون از سطح سوالا و توانایی دقیقا خودمون خبر نداریم چجوری بیایم هدفگذاری کنیم 
> مثلا روز قبل از آزمون میگیم زیست رو 7 از 10 بزنیم خب میریم سر جلسه میبینیم زیاد سطحش بالا نیست و میتونیم 9 از ده بزنیم یا بعضی موقع خیلی سخته 5 از دهم بزور بشه زد 
> این باعث آشفتگی سر آزمون نمیشه ؟ 
>  @Alireza.arvin نظرت چیه علیرضا ؟ به نظرت کار خوبیه ؟ خودت انجام میدی ؟


یه چیزی . خیلی چرته این روش  :Yahoo (4): 
دقیقا همین چیزیه ک میگی . اصلا معلوم نیست ک سوالات چجوری باشن و مثلا ممکنه تو توی خونه خونده باشی واسه 9 از 10 بعد رو جلسه ببینی اینقدر سخته نمی تونی 7 از 10 هم بزنی اصلا نه تنها کمکت نمی کنه در این حالت حتی بیشتر کمک می کنه روحیت خراب بشه .  :Yahoo (21): 
مهمترین چیز روی جلسه اینه ک زمانتو کنترل کنی با تکنیک های مختلف زمانی و اینکه خودتو کنترل کنی ک مثلا اگه یه درس خیلی سخت باشه بتونی راحت از کنارش بگذری . 
نه خودم پارسال یه بار خواستم انجام بدم از 10 تا هدفگذاری درسام 2تاش درست در اومد اعصابمم خرد کرد روی جلسه دیگه کلا گذاشتم کنار.

----------


## optician

> سلام
> میشه بگید هدف گذاری چند از 10 چیه ؟
> خوبه آیا؟
> و سوال دوم: چجوری ترازمو بالا ببرم؟


اصلا بدرد نمیخوره...دانش آموز محدود به اون چندتا تست میشه
بهش فکر نکن
سرجلسه کنکور 5 تا 5 تا تست بزن... مثلا زیست یه بار سوالا رو بررسی کن ... در حین بررسی 5 تا رو انتخاب کن... اون 5 تا رو زدی دوباره همینکارو کن... من با همین روش کنکور سال 87 رو 90 درصد زدم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  باور کنید دود از کنده بلند میشه 

امسال هم که دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم همین روش رو ادامه دادم... تا حالا کمترین درصد زیست گاج ( به نظرم از قلمچی سخت تر باشه ) 50 بوده

----------


## ehsan7777777

> اصلا بدرد نمیخوره...دانش آموز محدود به اون چندتا تست میشه
> بهش فکر نکن
> سرجلسه کنکور 5 تا 5 تا تست بزن... مثلا زیست یه بار سوالا رو بررسی کن ... در حین بررسی 5 تا رو انتخاب کن... اون 5 تا رو زدی دوباره همینکارو کن... من با همین روش کنکور سال 87 رو 90 درصد زدم باور کنید دود از کنده بلند میشه 
> 
> امسال هم که دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم همین روش رو ادامه دادم... تا حالا کمترین درصد زیست گاج ( به نظرم از قلمچی سخت تر باشه ) 50 بوده


میشه یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدین.....؟؟؟؟؟
آخه اینجوری که من فهمیدم، یه وقت واسه بررسی سوالا باید صرف بشه و یه وقت دیگه هم واسه جواب دادن به اونا.........
به نظر میاد که نسبت به روش عادی وقت بیشتری بگیره....!!!!

اگه بد متوجه شدم ، میشه لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدین.....
ممنون

----------


## optician

> میشه یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدین.....؟؟؟؟؟
> آخه اینجوری که من فهمیدم، یه وقت واسه بررسی سوالا باید صرف بشه و یه وقت دیگه هم واسه جواب دادن به اونا.........
> به نظر میاد که نسبت به روش عادی وقت بیشتری بگیره....!!!!
> 
> اگه بد متوجه شدم ، میشه لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدین.....
> ممنون



در کل منظورم اینه که اول سوالای ساده تر رو پاسخ بده بعد سراغ سوالای سخت تر برو

----------

